# Kermit The Bog - Returns...



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2008)

Well there I was... Showering away... Having my usual sing song and shave... When I look to the plug hole and see....







Yep... it looks like Kermit the Bog came back... though this time to clean himself... 

I really don't know if he was enjoying it or suffering... Can you tell?






He looks a bit stuck there... I always thought they were coming in through the window while I had my head underwater - I always thought they were being sneaky... but not this time.. I caught him in the act of escaping into my shower!






I'm sure this has happened to many of you... but I am completing the bathroom set for frogs... Just waiting for one to come up through the sink now!


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 8, 2008)

Omg that's hilarious! Wot a sight. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Although I hope he's not stuck


----------



## hallie (Aug 8, 2008)

Dude, thats awsome..

All i ever get is hair in my plug hole...:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll give him some privacy, and if he's still there tomorrow I'll rescue him... I am sure they've done it before - I'm always showering and then one will hop across my foot. I had been wondering for some time where they actually came from, because logically I assumed through the window or they were hiding in amongst the shampoos... But... Apparently not... They're coming in from underground!!!

I think stuck isn't what this fellow is... Shock is more the main concern right now... god.. only I know exactly what he's seen... ewwwwwe


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 8, 2008)

Good thing its not a croc trying to come up the plughole! :lol:


----------



## gman78 (Aug 8, 2008)

That's great. Little fella looks to be struggling though


----------



## Homebrand91 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL all i get is cockroaches comming through, thats hilarious


----------



## Jewly (Aug 8, 2008)

How on earth did he manage to get his head through that small hole? Hope he's alright cause he's very cute.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Haha that's awsome. Hope he's not stuck. Thanks for sharin mate.*


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2008)

He's not stuck, he returned from whence ge came 

But I wll check tomorrow....


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 8, 2008)

Ha ha, nice pics mate.


----------



## Glidergirl (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats a classic !!!!
enter that in the August/sept photo comp


----------



## froglet (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats funny,
When i lived in Cairns we had one particular frog that would always leave a presen in the sink or on the bench.


----------



## herpie boy (Aug 9, 2008)

its amazing how they manage to squeeze through such small gaps, lucky you didnt step on his head. nice pic mate


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 9, 2008)

The main thing is slimey........that he didnt laugh at you while watching you in the shower ........ How embarressssssssssing would of that been..?..kermit the frogs visit here too ,thats the beauty of living where we do ..except when they leave their bug parcels on your sink or even worse on your towel and you dont know untill its smeared across your back..........now thats gross.....lol


----------



## melgalea (Aug 9, 2008)

hehe you always seem to have the funniest stories to tell LOL


----------



## spud1 (Aug 9, 2008)

he looks quite happy there!!! we had one in our toilet the other day, he was happy there too!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 9, 2008)

great pictures,ive got a couple that live in my landlords spa,2 big buggers,they are gorgeous.Cheers


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm a collector too. I've got the toilet frog and the sink one, but I don't have the shower frog. Hopefully I will be blessed one day with the shower frog.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2008)

BrownHash said:


> Wow, I'm a collector too. I've got the toilet frog and the sink one, but I don't have the shower frog. Hopefully I will be blessed one day with the shower frog.



Will swap ya - the shower one for the sink one, then we'll both have a full house... or is it a royal flush?

Unbelievably... he's still there - though below the outlet.. I will see if I can get a pic for you... 

BRB

The latest on Kermit the Bog...


----------



## slim6y (Aug 10, 2008)

For any of you concerned Kermit lovers - he's free of his watery cell - he jumped out during yesterday's shower - it was funny watching him emerge from the plug hole - it was ike watching terminator 2... He sort of morphed and squeesed through the plug hole... 

He's safe and free now...


----------



## jaih (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha awsome.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 21, 2008)

at my mum's place in gympie there are ALWAYS green tree frogs in the bathroom. She refuses to touch them.

When I still lived at home we were renovating the bathroom and discovered SEVENTEEN frogs in the closed-in gap between the shower and the wall when it was opened up. They all seemed pretty happy in there, not sure how they got in and out though.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 21, 2008)

Would have been funny seeing it trying to get in the drain. Its back legs would have been going flat out.lol


----------



## slim6y (Sep 21, 2008)

In the middle of the night... A distant grind of a frog croaking could be heard. 

On investigation it wasn't so distant....

It was in the outflow to the sceptic tank....

Why they do it? I don't know... But you gotta flush - they just have to understand that.


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Sep 22, 2008)

well we have a kettle frog... it is a must and all visitors are given the drum when they come... before boiling the jug you must open and check (and usually clean) the kettle cause we have a little guest who like the dark confines of the jug....


----------

